# Looking to add to a 10gal



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello,
Well I am looking to add some shrimpies or crabbies or something to my 10 gal tank. the only thing in there are two goldfish.no other fish will be added except some type of bottom dweller. Can anyone recommend any shrimp or crabs that would be compatable with goldies?

Just some FYI on the 2 goldish:
both of them have some sort of tumor,swelling or something. they are both upside down, on top of the tank, cannot sink at all and float. nothing I have done has corrected this issue. they do not seem to be suffering, eat fine, swim around. my last resort is to try penicilin for them and see if that works.

i wanted to grab some type of bottom dweller that will eat the food that falls and keep the gravel somewhat clean. plecos get too big and i am really not too fond of snails, although i would try them if that's what I have to do. 

I think my son would enjoy some type of crab or shrimp or something if one is able to be with goldfish. any recommendations would be highly appreciated. thank you in advance.

-bob:fish:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Your tank isn't big enough for the goldfish, let alone another fish. Shrimp will be eaten as soon as they hit the water, and most crabs are brackish. I would really just get rid of the goldfish IMHO and go for something smaller.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the goldies will be staying in this tank unless they get healed, and will then go back into their 30 and 55 gal tanks. this is only a "holding" or "hospital" tank.this tank is not their normal home or anything. I am aware that it is small and should not house these fish, but they do have an issue that I have been trying to fix with no avail 

IF these fish can go back to normal, than I will be using this 10 for something else, but for now it is what it is.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Is it possible that your fish are not recovering because they are in a 10 gallon tank? Hospital tanks are generally smaller than the main tank, but they shouldn't be way too small for the bioload of the sick fish. I hope you're doing frequent water changes, at least 25% twice a week, to keep the water clean.

Anyway, crabs aren't really a viable option, unless you want to go SW with your tank. There are, however, several shrimp options.
Ghost shrimp are the cheapest, rarely more than 99 cents for a shrimp (they are typically used as feeders). They will eat detritus, leftover fishfood, and they love bloodworms.
Red cherry shrimp are also really nice. They are a little smaller, and more expensive, but much more colourful and also very easy to breed (unless you have very many predatory fish, the population can sustain itself). They are fish food / detritus and a little bit of algae.
Banana / Rock Shrimp are night, but they get big, and they are filter feeders. Very cool to watch, but won't contribute much to the general cleanliness of the tank.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

hey Zoe, thanks for the input!

I had these fish in their initial homes for about 2 months before I moved them. i monitored them daily, as well as the water qualities in the tanks. I initially thought it was swim bladder, and fed them frozen peas, which were skinned as well. That did not seem to help them at all. 

one goldy is a telescope eyed calico, which has two large lumps on his underbelly. I have tried peas, fasting, medicated foods, medicine with no avail at all. penicilin is going to be my next step.

i'll look into your shrimp suggestions. i just wanted to find one that doesnt look like a fish booger in the tank.LOL 

i am doing roughly 3 gal water changes twice a week.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Zoe another question,
I really like the red cherry shrimp. how many would you recommend getting in the 10?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Start with a dozen I guess... maybe twenty... depending on the fish in the tank, the population might stay at a dozen, or it might grow. They are pretty small shrimp, so avoid fish with big mouths that could easily eat the adults - but most fish suitable for a 10 gallon tank don't have mouths that big. 
Provide lots of cover like java moss, and you may experience a big population boom


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

how's 6 for starters?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Sure  it's up to you... I don't know how much they cost in your area, either. Here they are about 10$ for 10 of them, but they used to be much more expensive. At petstores theyr'e 5$ each... try to find a fellow hobbiests who breeds them.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks again! I browsed quickly online and found them for 10 for 25.00..DOH!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a couple ghost shrimp in my tank.....only one was eaten....... but the other jumped out and by time i found him he died.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

did your tank have a lid?


----------

